# 1029 Geese Killed In Hunt



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

These are some pics of a hunt that took place last week in LA.. 1029 geese killed. Said it only took 1 1/2 hours to clean them.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Only 1.5 hrs to clean 1029 geese? Must have had a whole lot of help...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

and only 1 dog?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

That is a bunch of dead sky carp!!! I can already hear the **** asses " We gonna need to make alotta roux!!"


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Wish I coulda been on that hunt if it was legal.
Whats the limit over in LA?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

James Howell said:


> That is a bunch of dead sky carp!!! I can already hear the **** asses " We gonna need to make alotta roux!!"


Mr. Howell
If my wife cooked you a pot a goose gumbo, you would be calling them sky trout.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

*no limit*

there is no limit, here in Tx or in La.

Snow goose conservation order. no limit, no shotgun plugs, shoot 30 min after sunset, use e-callers...pretty much anything goes.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i think there's a late no limit season on light geese. you can even use electronic calls.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> Mr. Howell
> If my wife cooked you a pot a goose gumbo, you would be calling them sky trout.


I don't doubt that for a minute! Man, I don't believe I would have been prepared for a hunt like that. They must have had two cases of shells a piece in the field with them.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

That picture is absolutely horrible!!!! Only an outfitter in LA would allow that to go on. I have been guiding goose hunts since I was old enough to drive and have never in my life seen 1/2 that many birds killed by ethical means. I can tell all of you those were killed on a roost pond by those 10 idiots sneaking up over the levee and firing 50+ shots into the resting birds. Never will a Ross' goose that has the numbers wore off its neck collar and freaken barnicles growing on its beak come anywhere near those fools. That bird and alot of the others are VERY old birds. By no means am I a treehugger, and Ive been on some 100 bird shoots, but that ticks me off. I dont want to start a ******* match, just giving my .02. Have a nice day.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I was doing good until I saw the last picture.... and thought about eating one of those flying livers.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

deebo said:


> there is no limit, here in Tx or in La.
> 
> Snow goose conservation order. no limit, no shotgun plugs, shoot 30 min after sunset, use e-callers...pretty much anything goes.


The last time I hunted geese the limits were pretty high. I didnt know they did away with the limit all together.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Sight Cast said:


> That picture is absolutely horrible!!!! Only an outfitter in LA would allow that to go on. I have been guiding goose hunts since I was old enough to drive and have never in my life seen 1/2 that many birds killed by ethical means. I can tell all of you those were killed on a roost pond by those 10 idiots sneaking up over the levee and firing 50+ shots into the resting birds. Never will a Ross' goose that has the numbers wore off its neck collar and freaken barnicles growing on its beak come anywhere near those fools. That bird and alot of the others are VERY old birds. By no means am I a treehugger, and Ive been on some 100 bird shoots, but that ticks me off. I dont want to start a ******* match, just giving my .02. Have a nice day.


Your probably right Sight Cast.
But it was nice to think they hunted them over a spread of rags and did it the right way.
I hear those Elect. callers will fool some older birds, but your the pro.
I only used one once and it worked well.


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

Sight Cast said:


> That picture is absolutely horrible!!!! Only an outfitter in LA would allow that to go on. I have been guiding goose hunts since I was old enough to drive and have never in my life seen 1/2 that many birds killed by ethical means. I can tell all of you those were killed on a roost pond by those 10 idiots sneaking up over the levee and firing 50+ shots into the resting birds. Never will a Ross' goose that has the numbers wore off its neck collar and freaken barnicles growing on its beak come anywhere near those fools. That bird and alot of the others are VERY old birds. By no means am I a treehugger, and Ive been on some 100 bird shoots, but that ticks me off. I dont want to start a ******* match, just giving my .02. Have a nice day.


From what I read of the thread I got the pics off of your probably right. The outfitter did state that he does not hunt out of spreads anymore. He said that people have been taking pot shots with deer rifles at the spreads thinking they are real birds killing hunters instead. Yea, and that sure sounds like good reason to shoot up a roost. NOT!

As far as ethics go, I am sure understand the state of the Tundra that this bords breed on. Their over population is destroying the very land that keeps them alive. And that is why there are no limits on white Geese at this time. To try and thin out the population instead of trapping and disposing of the geese. Looks to me that the meat was used to feed people, not discarded in the trash. Is it hunting? Not in my minds eye. It was just a means of conservation. It is legal as well.


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> The last time I hunted geese the limits were pretty high. I didnt know they did away with the limit all together.


Only after the entire waterfowl season is over with. Then the conservation season starts. That is when it is time to whack em.


----------



## Boozerack (Jan 21, 2005)

"In 1999 the light goose conservation order was put in place. And it's an effort to try and reduce the total population of light geese; to address the overpopulation in the arctic. Trying to bring that population back in line with what the habitat can support." 

Dave Morrison is waterfowl program leader, at Texas Parks and Wildlife. 

"During the conservation order basically all bets are off. Unplugged guns, electronic calls, no bag limit, shooting hours extended to half hour past sunset. Basically the gloves come off and you just try to do what you can do." 

He reminds hunters, the conservation order is a management action and not hunting season.

"We're doing this as a management practice. And if you're going to take large numbers of geese, make sure that they're put to use. Don't just leave them, don't just sit there and pile up dead goose after dead goose, *make sure that you never put yourself in a position to look bad to the public*." 

Ooops - I guess those guys didn't see the last line...

SB


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Boozer, get off the i-net boy!! what the heck are you posting about ethics for? I remember a hunt way back when on east matagorda that you shot a- aw never mind.


(this is a joke, btw, I know this guy)


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*That's a big pile*

of guts and feathers. What do you do with that much?


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm not stating an opinion one way or another, but who is going to eat that many geese. I've never eaten a goose but I'm told they're not very tasty. Do they pass them out at homeless shelters?? My freezer couldn't hold my share.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Refishr, Electronic calls do no more than a mouth or reed call these days. Todays birds are more decoy/hunter shy than ever. If the field they have been feeding is hunted 2-3 days after theyve started feeding there, my wife could go in and kill 30 birds with 10 diapers.

I am glad to see some support on this subject. I was afraid I was going to get bashed for sticking up for killing animals the right way. 

In addition, I have killed many banded birds in my day. NEVER have I killed or heard of killed 4-5 banded snows in one hunt. Big canada's MAYBE, Mallard's MAYBE, but not light geese. 

All I have to say is at least they cleaned them. I am taking some guys to an area (believe it or not) east of Pleasanton to goose hunt Sat and Sun. I could very easily sneak up the tank bank and kill every bird on the water but God would never forgive me. We will set up a spread, and mouth call them to us for the enjoyment of decoying waterfowl, not to see how many we can slaughter.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Bait the hog traps with it.


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck (May 22, 2004)

SightCast,
You are doing it the right way. 

Boozerack, put down the Natural Light, get of the Internet, and go back to work.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

As long as they were all either eaten by the hunters or gave away I don't see a problem with killing that many. It would have been different if they just dumped them somewhere. The reason the extended season is allowed is to kill alot of snows, and thats just what they did.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Hey SightCast, where are you going to be? I live east of Pleasanton.

Pablo


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*goose hunt*

good hunt, kill as many as the law allows. we need to preserve the snow geese as long as we can for our children.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

goosedeer sausage ....not that bad!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

The limits are lifted for a reason this time of year,the geese kill millions of dollars of crops every year, Conservation is meant to target these issues, someone had to do it.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Yes I agree it might need to be done, BUT it needs to do be done in an ethical way. That is rediculous I'm all with you Sightcast. I was duck hunting early this year, about 300 yards away there were thousands of geese doing the same thing sitting on the pond. We could have went down there and saw how many would could shoot but where is the sport in that. Actually I could be completely mistaken but are you allowed to shoot them like that off of a roost in TX?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Im not tyring to argue, but after the goose feces choked out my lake at my ranch and killed everything including a 13 # bass, I got pretty mad at the numbers.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Until the population of snows is gotten down to a level that the arctic nesting grounds will support without damage, we need to kill a bunch. 
If the meat is not wasted, I see no problem with shooting a roost or any of the other practices that are available to kill large numbers of geese. Like the conservation order said. This isn't a hunting season, its a management tool. If the damage to the tundra by the excess number of geese isn't stopped, the population will crash. Then we will be back to a point where there may not be a goose season until the tundra repairs itself and that may take decades. The damage already done is going to take a long time to repair itself as it is. This conservation order is designed to slaughter a lot of geese, so that population crash doesn't happen.
As I see it, good hunting ethics requires we do all we can to get the number of lite geese down to the desired number, no matter the means. As long as we stay inside the law. 
Its the real world out there gentlemen, and some time distasteful things are required.


----------



## 1-2-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

*What about the dark geese??*

Isn't the dark goose season closed (Speck's and Canadian's)??? Or does that not apply in Louisiana??


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Those seem to be blues and Ross geese, all considered light, even though most are dark with white heads.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Everything Gundoctor says is all facts, without large harvests, we could lose geese forever.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

12fish, those are all young grey birds, probably 1-2 years old. Probably some nice mature blue geese as well.

Less desirable tundra + Less nesting grounds = Less geese.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Im with you Sight Cast. The whole guys with rifles shooting at your spread is a lame excuse for people that dont know how to hunt geese.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Rifles ain't legal for geese and any idiot using one, should pay the price if they get caught.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I really think I would of enjoyed the hunt...but not brag about it..

whats here stay's here. sometimes it better to keep to yourself.

2cts


----------



## Fester (Feb 23, 2005)

Redfishr said:


> Wish I coulda been on that hunt if it was legal.
> Whats the limit over in LA?


Why was your 1st thought that it wasn't legal?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Fester said:


> Why was your 1st thought that it wasn't legal?


I would like to go out and shoot a big bunch of geese, but not if it means breaking the law to do it. And I've eaten many geese when I was a kid because thats what dad brought home, so I would get plenty of use out of a freezer full of goose meat. I happen to like .
Yes my first thought was , that cant be a legal limit.
Many years ago a bunch of not so smart hunters let someone video them sneek up on a roost and unload. They knew they were being filmed and carried on for the camera. The judge saw the same film, and wasnt entertained. Some people will pose for anything.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Like I said sight cast your the pro. I wish I was going with you on the next hunt.
But now its time to fish.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Sight Cast you and I are on the same wavelength buddy. I guide goose hunts all winter and I don't like that **** either. They state in the thread that they snuck 'em, groundswatted, pass shot, surrounded them and drove the geese and any other means needed to kill them.

This is why I think the Conservation order has done a grave disservice to the snow goose. Read anything about snow geese and what do you see? Tundra Maggot, Sky Carp, etc, etc. Come on now, these are the smartest and most challenging waterfowl we have to hunt in the US and folks degrade them like that and why? Because they "need to be killed", because they are doing damage to areas of the tundra, etc. 

Now I am not saying I am not happy that the gov't has used hunting as a tool to bring the mid continental snow goose population back in check. What I am saying is there has been a huge lack of respect to the resource that has come of all of this. Folks suddenly can go out and just go nuts doing things that go way against what I consider ethical and fair chase as an avid goose hunter all because they are "saving the tundra". They go out and do things which hurt the sport of goose hunting in the long run. Making these already wary birds just that much harder to kill by folks like me who like to fool 'em and kill 'em over the decoys. A great many of the birds killed in the spring season are wasted. In the midwest they shoot 'em by the hundreds off roost ponds and such and feed them to hogs on hog farms, dump them in the ditch, etc. It is just rediculous and has gotten out of hand.

The first few years of having the conservation order we did real well with it and killed a lot of birds over the decoys using ecallers. Nowdays the ecallers not only don't work well, they are really a negative a lot of the time. The birds get hammered from Sept all the way thru March every year and as a result we have just made them very, very tough to kill over decoys. Especially on years like this where we didn't have a good hatch.

At any rate the word that is circulating is that this may well be the last year we get to use ecallers and such. The numbers have been knocked way back and connections at TP&W are saying it is about to go away. None too soon in my book. Get some pressure off the birds and quit harrassing them in the name of saving the tundra so maybe we can decoy them a little better again.


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

Sight Cast said:


> I am glad to see some support on this subject. I was afraid I was going to get bashed for sticking up for killing animals the right way.
> 
> In addition, I have killed many banded birds in my day. NEVER have I killed or heard of killed 4-5 banded snows in one hunt. Big canada's MAYBE, Mallard's MAYBE, but not light geese.
> 
> .


I know a couple of guy's that shot 5 leg banded snows and one of them had a neck collar as well and this was on a 60 bird hunt this season (full body stuffer's and mouth calls). In fact this one guy killed like 6 bands this season, now that's unfreakingbelieveable.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Now, if we could just get somebody to make a big pile of dead squirrels and cats in Santa Fe, the world would be a better place.


----------



## MouletteRouge (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah...I think the most upsetting part about this picture is the little guy...Okay...He sees all these adults using not the most ethical means to hunt, you all do not think he will emmulate(sp?) this down the road, then teach his children the same thing...I a sorry, but that's not hunting to me...I hope these guys immediately took their bands and placed them neatly on their lanyards, so hopefully, a few years down the road they can look at them and be reminded of how they earned them...I look at this the same way I look at hunting dove in argentina...no matter how the meat is split up and distributed, it will NOT all get eaten, and how many cripples do you think these guys left...okay..I'm getting off the soapbox...Being a hunter, this just really burns me up...


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

Dang Salty Dog, I was gonna sit down when I had time and type up a real good reponse to this nonsense, but you beat me to it. Excellant, you and I think alike on this subject. I agree whole-heartedly about the CO being the worst thing to happen to snow geese. It brought in a whole bunch of "fairweather" snow goose shooters that will hopefully go away when it is over, and take their freakin' cow boards with them.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Whitecrow said:


> and take their freakin' cow boards with them.


LMAO!


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I think you guys are missing the point of the CO. It's not about fair chase hunting, it's about rapidly and severly reducing the numbers of snow geese before they destroy their nesting grounds and nature does it for us. Look at the pictures of the destruction they've caused - http://research.amnh.org/~rfr/hbp/images.html - and then tell me that reducing their numbers by any means isn't necessary. This is really no different than taking 200 does off an MLD property to keep your deer populations in check. It's a management effort, not a hunting trip.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

BG, the reason we have a population spike, is the intervention of man and its many "conservation" groups. Geese will take care of themselves in this matter. There is nothing man, DU, Delta, Sierra, U.S Fisheries, and others can do that will correct the situation. Someone meant for this to happen and the worst destruction is probably yet to come. As far as the tundra goes, the world will be the same if that "wet desert" is destroyed partially.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

bg said:


> I think you guys are missing the point of the CO. It's not about fair chase hunting, it's about rapidly and severly reducing the numbers of snow geese before they destroy their nesting grounds and nature does it for us. Look at the pictures of the destruction they've caused - http://research.amnh.org/~rfr/hbp/images.html - and then tell me that reducing their numbers by any means isn't necessary. This is really no different than taking 200 does off an MLD property to keep your deer populations in check. It's a management effort, not a hunting trip.


And you are missing the point that all this has done is cause an attitude that it is OK to go out and abuse the resource.

All it has done is put more pressure in more ways on an already increadibly wary bird making them **** near impossible to decoy. If you knew geese and knew goose hunting you would realize how bad this is for the sport. I don't give a rip about the **** tundra. Left alone the population will keep itself in check and the tundra will be OK. You can bet man is no match for mother nature in these afairs and generally where we meddle there is nothing good to come of it.

All we have done is drawn in a bunch of new "hunters", and I am using that term VERY loosly, who are drawn to goose hunting solely because they can go out and kill huge piles of birds and brag about how many they killed, post it on the internet, etc. They don't give a rip about the birds and they don't give a rip about the sport. When the CO is lifted they will sell all their goose gear and go back to chasing deer and ducks. In the end all we have done is told the world it is OK to sneak 'em, drive 'em, ground rake'em, shoot 'em on the roost and cowboard 'em. generally mistreat 'em and make them tough as hell to decoy.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

boys, y'all are a bit confused on the whole tundra issue. I understand the complaints about unethical hunting, and tend to agree, but one idea that was mulled over by both USFWS and their Canadian counterpart was a wholesale slaughter of millions of birds on the nest while they were moulting to get numbers down. Obviously, the negative publicity for this would not have been good, so we ended up with the CO. Tundra, where the birds nest and feed during the summer, is THE MOST FRAGILE ecosystem on the planet, and the destruction the birds have already wreaked on it will take over 100 years to restore. Nothing grows quickly up there. If their numbers aren't reduced, the population will crash, leaving you with no birds to hunt. Do I think these guys should have killed 1000 geese off the roost? No, was it ethical, no. Was it good for the snow geese? From a management standpoint, yes. I do not get a kick out of laying over 100 deer on a MLP property, but its necessary sometimes for the habitat and the deer. Snow geese are always hard to decoy (at least in my 25 years of goose hunting), unless you use full stuffers in the fog in a field they really want to be in. They aren't going to get any dumber when the CO is lifted.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I tend to agree with you James.


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

I agree with James on a management stand point, however, it says a lot about you as a hunter when you take that many birds. I have hunted some of the best waterfowling locations in the world from northern Alberta to Stuttgart, Arkansas and have never seen such disrespect in my hunting life. My thoughts on killing any creature is to kill what is eaten not fill the freezer. Most importantly....what does this teach the young boy in the picture?

Canuck


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

I tell you what, it wouldn't have bothered me a bit if they killed 10 times that many with hand grenades and then left them in the field for the coyotes. There's too **** many snow geese and they are causing a horrible problem on the tundra for other birds. The bottom line is that they need killing by whatever means possible. Whether that's an ethical way to hunt, I'm sure we can all agree that it's not. But the ethical way isn't getting it done.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Canuck said:


> I agree with James on a management stand point, however, it says a lot about you as a hunter when you take that many birds. I have hunted some of the best waterfowling locations in the world from northern Alberta to Stuttgart, Arkansas and have never seen such disrespect in my hunting life. My thoughts on killing any creature is to kill what is eaten not fill the freezer. Most importantly....what does this teach the young boy in the picture?
> 
> Canuck


If presented correctly, it teaches the young boy in the photo that conservation is sometimes ugly. The CO is in place because, our encroachment on their natural nesting grounds has reduced their available nesting area and agricultural operations in their natural flyaways have atrificially created enough habitat to support and inordinate number of birds. If not for these two factors, the birds would not exist in such ridiculous numbers and would have died due to other natural causes long ago. But, the facts are the facts, and if we want to avoid a widespread collapse of the species we better continue to do these things. Personally, I don't think the CO will do near enough, and we are just postponing the inevitable.

Under any other circumstances, I would say this is a gross display of hunting ethics. However, due to circumstances, I think these things need to be done.

Great shoot guys!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> If presented correctly, it teaches the young boy in the photo that conservation is sometimes ugly. The CO is in place because, our encroachment on their natural nesting grounds has reduced their available nesting area and agricultural operations in their natural flyaways have atrificially created enough habitat to support and inordinate number of birds. If not for these two factors, the birds would not exist in such ridiculous numbers and would have died due to other natural causes long ago. But, the facts are the facts, and if we want to avoid a widespread collapse of the species we better continue to do these things. Personally, I don't think the CO will do near enough, and we are just postponing the inevitable.
> 
> Under any other circumstances, I would say this is a gross display of hunting ethics. However, due to circumstances, I think these things need to be done.
> 
> Great shoot guys!!


diddo that!!!


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

The only issue I have with it is, why did they have to first lay them out stating 1029? Mother nature will take of them if we don't and if that happens we will not get to shoot any because mother nature cuts hard and deep. I remember where I hunt in the hill country we used to see 20-30 deer mostly doe at every feeder every hunt. Mother nature took care of that with a parasite worn in the water during a drought year. For 5 years after you were lucky to see 3 deer during a weekend.


----------



## Texag2003 (Feb 1, 2005)

Guys, 
I think we can all agree that numbers must be reduced to save valuable ecological environments for the preservation of the species. Some stated that they could care less about the tundra, but those people aren't real goose hunters. They could care less about conservation. All they care about is getting to go out and hunt geese, and are upset by the increasing wariness of the birds they hunt. For me, the major issue here is why take pictures and brag about it? True outdoorsman and hunters love the land and the game more than anyone. True outdoorsmen would never be proud of a hunt like that and wouldn't display pictures of it either.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I guess this would have really hacked a few people off!! 

Everybody relax!! I'm just joking and couldn't resist.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

good one!!


----------



## ten#sow (Oct 7, 2004)

Sight Cast said:


> BG, the reason we have a population spike, is the intervention of man and its many "conservation" groups. Geese will take care of themselves in this matter. There is nothing man, DU, Delta, Sierra, U.S Fisheries, and others can do that will correct the situation. Someone meant for this to happen and the worst destruction is probably yet to come. As far as the tundra goes, the world will be the same if that "wet desert" is destroyed partially.[/QUOTE WET DESERT? THE SAME?


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Sight Cast said:


> BG, the reason we have a population spike, is the intervention of man and its many "conservation" groups. Geese will take care of themselves in this matter. There is nothing man, DU, Delta, Sierra, U.S Fisheries, and others can do that will correct the situation. Someone meant for this to happen and the worst destruction is probably yet to come. As far as the tundra goes, the world will be the same if that "wet desert" is destroyed partially.


Actually, the reason for the population spike is the vast amounts of waste grain and food available for the snow geese in their wintering grounds that they've discovered because we've caused destruction of their traditional wintering areas, the coastal marshes, and forced them to find alternatives. With the "newly found" food source, the snow geese have been able to build and sustain populations far beyond what their nesting grounds are capable of handling. What you need to accept is that we need to kill more than a million of these birds for their populations to survive at all. If we don't you aren't going to need to worry about being able to decoy snows for your kids or grandkids because once they wipe out the tundra, they'll just about all be dead. So you decide which is better, 10 guys wiping out 1000 geese on a roost pond or the entire population collapsing because they've wiped out their habitat and snows get put on the endangered species list and no one hunts them. Bottom line is that man caused this population explosion, not nature, and man is going to have to fix it unless we want to let nature wipe them out completely. Like I said before, this is absolutely the same thing as killing 100+ does on an MLD property to manage the habitat for the betterment of the herd as a whole. If it's OK for deer then it's OK for geese as well.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

ditto bg


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> I guess this would have really hacked a few people off!!
> 
> Everybody relax!! I'm just joking and couldn't resist.


Has anybody addressed the fact that these are not all white Geese. The very first picture shows there are quite a number of dark Geese. They even used them to spell out 1029 and the stripes. This may have been covered in this post as I only read the first 3 pages so forgive me if it has. Just an observation,
I don't know maybe Loisiana may be different but here in Texas it's only snow's during the conservation season.

Very funny Txpalerider LOL

Larry


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Those are just dark color phases of the snow goose...all are light geese.

Here's what it's coming to...


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

phystix,

Those are all light geese. The darker colored birds are "Blue" geese and not specklebellies and canadians.


----------



## Oxbowtheoriginal1 (Jul 20, 2004)

They musta thrown a few gernades in the pond, Cause Ive never EVER done over 119 geese in a day...Even when we jumped a roost..
Theres Coonarse tricks abound... Mabey they used an old Telephone rig to dial em up..Either way thats alot of work to clean that many geese.

)Oxx..


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks.*



TXPalerider said:


> Those are just dark color phases of the snow goose...all are light geese


You learn something new everyday. I guess my rookie colors come out time and again. But how else you gonna learn. A weath of info to be had here.

Larry


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

That must be one cold rattlesnake, Palerider.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

James Howell said:


> That must be one cold rattlesnake, Palerider.


Naw!! Just dang hungry!! The geese ate everything.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

My problem is the picture, I don't think they should have done a picture like that.

I'm fine with the # they killed and the method, IF their intentions were in the name of conservation...the fact that they apparently cleaned them all does make it seem as though they had good intentions, but I don't think the picture should have been done.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Woodrow:

I totally agree on the picture. I don't really see the point. However, what they did was legal and ethical in my opinion. The CO order is in place for a reason. I just totally disagree with folks jumping all over them and questioning their ethics, etc.

If there were any questions to be raised, they should have been regarding the necessity of the picture. And I also believe, the fact that they cleaned them all speaks volumes about their ethics.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I am going to have to side with Sight Cast on this one. With that being said I understand about the tundra stuff ect... I guided for a while in college and I think I understand where he is coming from. The picture is in really bad taste, I equate it to the aholes on I10 that leave their tailgates down to show off their deer. I don't think he has a problem with the amount being taken it's the way they went about it. If they were taken over decoys then, wow what a hunt, but jump shooting like that is , well cheesy. Guides take pride in their ability to put you on birds, some of the most memorable hunts are the one that don't bring home so many. It's all about the hunt, 10 birds a blue bird day is more of a feat than 30 on a foggy one. I have to agree with him, legal or not that was a BS move. 

Can you imagine all the wounded birds? I have jumped geese and ducks when I was younger, no I'm not pround of some of the out comes, and no I will never do it again, never had anything like that though. We had to chase wounded birds all over the place. Many flew off and died in mid air over neighboring fields and the ones that we never saw that bled out a mile away? I'm with SC on this I've seen what happens when you do this, to a lesser scale, and it isn't pretty. If they recoverd 1029, there were at least 10-20% not recovered, and that might be a very low estimate. 

I don't have issue with the legality, it's the method.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Sometimes conservation is not a pretty sight, but we all should practice it, not cry about it or all hunting and fishing could come to a screeching halt.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

deke and sight cast and all the rest of you that are griping about the way these geese were killed are missing the point. 
Fair chase "ethical" rules DIDN'T work to reduce the snow geese population enough to matter. The feds realized this, so they put in place some "meat hog" rules hoping that the "meat hogs" would do what is necessary. Decoying geese wasn't getting the job done. Right now these "meat hog" rules are our best way of respecting the resource. Under current conditions, using classic hunting ethics are actually IMO, disrespecting the resource, until the problem is fixed.
If hunters don't adopt things like jump shooting roosts and some other practices that under normal conditions would be considered unethical, we could see snow geese on the endangered list. There [email protected] sure won't be enough for you to hunt, if the nesting grounds are destroyed. 
When the population of geese is down to where it needs to be, then we go back to the fair chase ethical rules. UNTIL THE POPULATION GETS OUT OF HAND AGAIN.


Now about the picture. Goose hunters brag about how many they kill and not how big of horns or beard the goose had. So I see no difference in posting that picture and some of you posting a picture of the turkey beard or deer horns that you killed under a feeder.


If half the geese shot that day were not recovered, I have no problem. As long as a honest effort was made to recover and use what could be. The ones not recovered, will be eaten by some critter or fertilize the soil and not eat them selves out of a nesting ground.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Gundoctor, keep preaching brother,AMEN!


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Why is it that people get so bent out of shape about pictures of dead birds or fish when the methods and the limits were legal? These guys didn't do a thing wrong, in fact they've done more to help the sustainability of the snow goose population than a guide putting parties on 10 -20 bird hunts all season long, and we're going to get upset that they took a picture of it? This is just like the guys that were jumping all over Chris Martin last year for putting up pictures of limits of dead fish. The outcome of our preferred sports is usually something ends up dead. There's not a dang thing wrong of taking a picture of it to show to others, especially when you've done nothing wrong.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow,GD you obviously didn't read my post. Conservation, tundra, ect.... I know all about it, DU, Delta, member and waterfowl hunter since I was 7. I have taken more waterfowl( in the 4 years I guided, Over decoys) than most will take in their lifetimes. I understand the issues. We, SC and I are coming from a waterfowl purist train of thought. I also think spinning wing decoys are those that don't know how to hunt waterfowl, discussion for another forum.


I guess we are not able to easily get rid of our ethics just because the state says so. 

If the state said we had too many deer would you spotlight or trap them, no I thought not. Just because they are birds peoples feeling about them are not as strong. What if I had a pile of deer like that, but hey my managed land permit said I could.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

But, deke, that's just it. People do take piles of deer like that because the permit says they should. Nobody gets bent out of shape about that because we accept that it's in the best interest of the deer herd to do so.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Do they I have never seen a picture like that. I think the flippant attitude by so many is because they are birds. I don't like to deer hunt, I hunt birds, but if this was reversed to you deer hunters, holy **** stand back because they are made of gold with diamond eyes.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Sounds like allot of jealous hunters to me I dont see anyone elses pics.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

No not really, not much to brag about jump shooting birds. Like SC I have been in spreads that topped 100 birds, over decoys, and 1-2-fish and I had 60 with three of us over decoys two years ago. If someone was jealous over that they really must like to eat goose, because the experience is what it's about not the harvest.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Deke,
Why dont you look at some of the pictures of the geese starving to death, destroying the tundra, and taking over the other wildlife habitat and nesting areas for ducks. We caused the problem by planting millions of acres of rice and soy beans. It is up to us to fix what we broke. If you were really a hunter and studied what Delta and DU are saying, you would have the same opinion. Being a guide does not make you an expert. I tried it. I found out that I enjoy teaching the sport of waterfowling to people rather than taking Fat Cats out to make a little extra cash. I take people hunting for free and try to teach them the right way.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Aw, for the love of Mary, let it rest guys, the **** birds are dead. LEGALLY. END OF STORY. Lets start talking about turkeys or something else. Or how we are all about to wash away this morning. got to get back to constructing my ark now.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Hate the game not the players!! Don't like the rules take it up with the Feds. Don't be jealous! LOL


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

While I was hunting in Northern Alberta in October we saw maybe 100 snow geese and that is a big "maybe". Everything else was greater Canadians etc. Everyone is an expert that is for sure!

So I guess these pictures are just killing you guys then huh (we took about 20 from the below in Stuttgart)........


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

saltaholic said:


> Sounds like allot of jealous hunters to me I dont see anyone elses pics.


Kinda what I was thinking.

Here's a copy of one of my goose wackings. LOL I'd like to add 1000 to this #


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

Canuck said:


> While I was hunting in Northern Alberta in October we saw maybe 100 snow geese and that is a big "maybe". Everything else was greater Canadians etc. Everyone is an expert that is for sure!
> 
> So I guess these pictures are just killing you guys then huh (we took about 20 from the below in Stuttgart)........


We were in east central Alberta in October and saw thousands of snows, here is a playa with a few on it. We hunted the greaters and mallards but the snows and specks were there in full force along with a bullion pintails.


----------



## matagordaman (Jun 1, 2004)

some sportsmen??? I know it is legal to take all the snows you want, but 1092 geese borders on market hunting. These are probably the same type guys who would think nothing of setting a gill net for a few blackened redfish. Stupid.........


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

A question... where did the original pic come from? I could swear I have seen it before. Also, it looks like there might be a snow drift in the background. I could swear I saw that picture last year in Missouri or Arkansas.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

I don't care that they took a picture, I would have too, my only issue is that they arranged them to show how many there were. Keep in mind, I'm not all worked up about this. I don't think they went WAY over the line w/ the pic (if they went over the line at all)...just thought the arrangement might have been too much. 

There far too many worse things going on to get worked up about this...IMO.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Hey Don't Drag Me Into This! LOL!*



FishinChick said:


> A question... where did the original pic come from?


While I was reading I was drumming-up in my mind a way to design a fully automatic 12 gauge shotgun like at 4000 round per minute mini gatling gun and cut the harvest time down!! Outfitters can squeeze more hunts in one day! Call it the Goosenizer(?) LMAO. CF? :redface:

p.s. Why are all these sirens going off in Pearland?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

[QUOTE
p.s. Why are all these sirens going off in Pearland?[/QUOTE] 
Maybe it is the Snow Geese air raid sirens they installed


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I'm with GunDoc and Woodrow on this ALL THE WAY!!!! 

What these guys did was, overall, good for the sport! Was the picture necessary? Probably not. Not real tasteful. Was it a sporting way to do it? No. Of course not. But, it is necessary. He!! guys, I don't even goose hunt much anymore. But, I do care about the resource. And the fact is, if more of you "guides" don't start doing the same thing, you ain't gonna have any birds to even try to decoy. I think the big issues with the guides are:

#1 Most of you are purists and it just doesn't seem right( I understand that).
#2 The tactics used probably make your jobs (decoying) a whole lot more difficult.
#3 It probably makes it more difficult for you to sell hunts during the General Season because some folks are waiting for the CO hunts later in the year.

Now, I am an avid (read: obsessive) deer hunter. And if the the population situation were similar, I would have NO problem spotlighting, handgrenading, machine gunning or using whatever means necessary to kill them, for the overall good of the resource. Having said that, I would not recognize any buck deer taken by those means (I consider unsportsmanlike) as a legitimate trophy.

nuff said...


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

*well said*

Man i was trying so hard not to jump in on this bad boy, but i broke down.

All i gotta say is well said TX P. Sums up my opinions completely!

We sure do need some good weather so people can go get on some fish..that way we can hate on more dead fish pics...haha


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I'll be sure to post lots of massive fish slaughter pics this summer, boys. I might even post one after this weekend!!!


----------



## N.O.B.S. (Oct 3, 2004)

Heaven help the poor soul who is proud of his first billfish this year and doesn't properly handle it with silk wrapped hands.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Bring it on James, some of us love to see pics of trips where people catch and keep fish. :wink: For those of us that cant get down to the salt, or have the $$ to get offshore, WE LOVE the pics. Show me what i am missing


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Ten#Sow,

Wet=moist

Desert=not much lives there

You know what I meant.


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

That picture of all of those geese is no different than posting pictures of a limit of speckeled trout or posting pictures of a 10 point buck lying in a pickup bed. The point is all were taken by legal means as far as I know so who am I to judge. I cannot tell by looking at a picture if they were taken by legal means or not. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

If I was really a hunter? Like you right? Then I would have YOUR opinion which we all know is the right one. I know all about whats happening, you obviously didn't read my posts. I don't like the way it was done, I didn't sat it didn't need to be done. Also I said I was a guide, not am a guide, and most of the people I hunted with were everyday people not Fat Cats.


----------



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

*lets be honest*

Given the opportunity, and being honest, I think almost all of us would have lined up and snuck over the tank dam or whatever they did to get these birds. I wouldn't believe an hunter for a minute if he said he had never jump shot at a duck or goose. Even if they used "unethical" (but legal) means this amount of birds is amazing no mater what they did...


----------



## DBLHKUP (Jan 25, 2005)

Men,

I agree with James! Let it rest, it's been done and it was legal. I you have ever hunted these snows, you will quickly learn how smart they are! Without any conservation measures in place, they end up developing virus' and deseases and have massive die offs! Not to mention the devestion to their natural nesting habitat and the tundra! At least they cleaned all of them which will feed lots of people!

Clay


----------



## bburge (Aug 5, 2004)

*"1029 Geese Euthanized in Conservation Measure!"*

That should satisfy the PC crowd.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

The average age of a snow goose in the 70's was 2 yrs old , the average age now is 10 yrs old. Another reason they've gotten so tuff to decoy.


----------



## gaudi (Jan 12, 2005)

the pictures came from refugeforums.com
the guy who posted them over there is thewaterfowler

I would give my left nut to have been on that hunt, I don't care how they were shot as long as it is legal


----------



## Brook (Feb 26, 2005)

*Amatuers.*

I couldn't agree more. If you look at the wounds they are predominately head shot, meaning they were snuck and jump shot while the geese were roosting/ standing. All heads became alert as the shooters came out of their hiding place and blasted them. The worst part is all the finishing shots and ringing necks of I imagine over 500+ geese. What carnage. No sport in that my friend. I have owned a hunting waterfowl oufitter guide service and guided 100's of hunts over the years harvesting by decoying and pass shooting. Sneaking and Jump Shootin' - That ain't hunting. That's killing. Gives hunting a bad name. Amatuers, all amateurs. Nothing to be proud of.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Brook said:


> I couldn't agree more. If you look at the wounds they are predominately head shot, ....................
> 
> Sneaking and Jump Shootin' - That ain't hunting. That's killing. Gives hunting a bad name. ..........


How can you see wounds? Am I missing something?

Also, the Consevation Order in place is meant for killing not hunting. That's the point!!! To kill as many as possible, by whatever means necessary. That's why all the restrictions on methods were suspended.

The picture is the only thing I see that could possibly be construed as distasteful.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

fishedz said:


> Here is how we treat our fallen game in the hillcountry. Tak'um for a ride and a beer.


Now that's distasteful!!! Talk about lack of respect for an animal. I guess it's fine if you wanna take a "funny" picture like that. But, posting that on the internet is disgusting.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Fishedz, didn't I see you going down I-10 with that button buck ontop of your SUV with blood running down the windows for all the little children and anti-hunters to see. Dude,,,do us a favor and ask mont to take that picture off this site.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

*Probably.........*



Bucksnort said:


> Fishedz, didn't I see you going down I-10 with that button buck ontop of your SUV with blood running down the windows for all the little children and anti-hunters to see.


Yeah, I saw him, too. It was 80° and he only had to drive 4 hrs. With the hide on and most of the guts out it'll be ok. He don't see how other people eat that strong tasting venison.


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

*That did not take long*

Someone mentioned showing a pic of a deer and see what kind of reaction it would have.

PaleR
I have the deepest respect.

BS & WC

Couldn't you see he was in the front seat ? Had the seat belt and a/c on after we got on the highway. Life was good.

Didn't mean to ruffle any feathers.

Texas, where men are men and sheep are scared


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

That looks like Border Bandit's girlfriend.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Remember*

Seeing that last pic reminds me

Aggies.....Baaaaa means NO!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Didn't I see her and alot of her friends in the front row of an A&M game kissing her boyfriend after a score?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Fishedz, Border Bandit is going to have a bone to pic with you. That's his woman. Now that is funny!!!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

All right little boys, y'all can squabble back and forth about dead geese and deer all you want, but don't be picking fun at all my dates back in College Station. You just keep yourselves in your own pastures, all you t-sips and guys who went to various colleges in east texas, what is it, sam stephen f houston austin college? And the one in san marcos that can't make up its mind what it is -generic texas college now?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Another pic..*

Here's a pic of BorderBandit and A&M's homecoming queen headed to bonfire!!


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

Palerider,

I've intentionally not posted on this thread, but that picture made my day...


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Is that picture ever gonna go away?? DANG!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Here is another of Border Bandit with his deer tracking sheep Betty Lewe. I think this deer placed in the TBG awards one year...


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

PR....BS...I oughta just shoot the both of ya and let the world be a better place for the rest of the good folks.


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

It is amazing how some stocking and a couple pair of red heels turns you boys from geese to grease.
Fishedz


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Well I dont know a darn thing about them boy's and there geese but for some reason they sure wanna know some about them there greasy boregas.


----------



## netman (Dec 17, 2004)

I agree sightcast, This is certainly a roost that was taken by surprise. You do not get older birds like that to come into your spread this late in the season. The law allows it though because of the over population of birds dying up north every year.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

If I put a picture of the 38 hogs we trapped and shot over a 2 day period a few years back would ya'll react the same way, we cleaned em all, gave some away, tamale'd a few, smoked a few etc. just curious would you naysayers have the same to say about them defenseless hogs. WACKED THEM SWINE RIGHT BETWEEN THE EYES WHILE THEY WAS LOOKIN STRAIGHT AT ME.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd a said Hot Dang, congrats and when's the bbq.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Picture*

To Let Yall Know, I Was There I Am The One On The Far Right. This Picture Has Spread More Than We Ever Thought. I Don't Know Why Everyone Thought That We Killed Them All On A Roost Pond. We Did Not. It Was Not In Arkansas And We Were Not On A Guided Hunt, It Was Just Friends And Family. I Assure Everyone That Every Goose Was Cleaned And Taken Home By Everyone There. About The Crippled Geese, We Had 4 Well Trained Labs To Pick Up The Birds. We Made Sure That Every Cripple Was Recovered. After Shooting We Would Sweep The Area Looking For Cripples. The Geese Were Also Killed Over A 3 Day Period. Not One Single Goose Was Killed On A Roost Pond. Everything Is Different Here In Arkansas Than Texas When It Comes To Ways Of Killing Snow Geese. It Is Very Difficult To Decoy Geese In Our Area. As A Matter Of Fact The Game Wardens In Our Area Call Us Because They Want Us To Kill Everyone Possible. You Would Think That Many Geese Would Make A Dent Into The Population But It Doesn't Seem Like It When We Will See Over 100,000 Geese In A Weekend. We Have People Asking For The Meat Who Really Need It Or Really Like It. I Agree With The Statements About Calling Them Sky Carp And Tundra Maggots Etc. These Birds Are Probably The Most Difficult Bird There Is When It Comes To Decoying. They Didn't Get Solid White By Being Dumb. Snow Geese Are Very Smart And Difficult To Hunt In Any Fashion. I Wish That Everyone Could Have Been There To Have The Experience Of What It Took To Get That Many Geese. It Was No Where Near Easy. We Were All Worn Out On Sunday. Don't Judge Was Until You Walk A Mile In Our Waders With A Strap Full Of Geese. We Are Very Aware Of The Laws Involved In The Conservation Order. There Are Better Ways To Kill More Snow Geese But It Is Illegal. If They Wanted A Lot Of Them Killed We Know The Most Effective Ways, But Don't Do It Because Of The Laws. Shooting Geese With Rifles Is A Big Problem In Our Area. People Are Using Very Good Scopes To Find Neck Collared And Leg Banded Birds And Killing That One Bird. It Is Very Dangerous Because Of The Number Of People That Are Hunting The Snows. The Game Wardens Are Really Coming Down On This And Are Making Good Examples Out Of Them, They Still Have Not Caught The Best Of The Best Over There That I Know Of. It Looks Like Our Season Is Over Here Because Of The Snows Have Moved On North. I Will Be Happy To Answer Any Questions You May Have.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

and now you know the rest of the story


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

You still didn't say how it was done. Are we to believe that you decoyed them? 1000 birds? "after shootong we would sweep the area"? This still sounds like roost busting, or shooting over bait. Also you said over three days, then most of the birds had to be spoiled.


----------



## N.O.B.S. (Oct 3, 2004)

Lot's of clubs hang birds for days, gutted or not,til the customers leave.They won't rot if handled properly in walk in's or screened hanging sheds in cooler temp's.Then again they use to believe in hanging birds, guts in,for a week before cleaning for flavor and tenderness.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

They would have been there for more than a day. And no ,this isn't old time England and I doubt they were hanging the birds to season them. That was done to ducks, not snow geese. No need to "enhance the falvor", it takes a hell of alot more than that to make them better eating.


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

If they were cleaned and eaten and taken legally and helped the conservation effort then I don't understand how anyone can complain. If you don't like the pictures then don't look. I wouldn't have taken a picture like that but after 3 days of banging geese with a 12 gauge I would have been too tired and sore to go to the trouble. And I would have cleaned my birds same day, but thats just me.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I wish someone would shoot this thread!!!
Rick


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I have been reading all the garbage here about these guys and and there unethical means of taking these birds. How many here have EVER crawled up and shot geese on the ground, how many of you have EVER shot birds on a roost, well I HAVE, flame me if you want because you for sure WONT be getting a virgin. First if you believe this is the way these birds were taken you are ABSOLUTLEY WRONG and your showing your IGNORANCE and also have other readers that dont know and have no idea, leaning to your "tree huggin" thoughts. If you have EVER shot birds on a roost you KNOW you have 15-20min MAX of shooting time, if you have EVER crawled on geese and shot you also know this didnt happen this way either!! Theres NO way you could drive several airboats in a lrg group of birds and kill this many. You guys that show your ignorance seem to be smarter than many bioligist and lawmakers that made the the extended season and no limits to control a SEVERE problem a reality. You fail to or have no clue to the information gained from this, each banded bird tells a story after all thats what the "bird banding" program is all about. I guess it would have been OK with you if the Feds would have poisoned them from the air to control the problem and THAT was an option. WW


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

deke said:


> You still didn't say how it was done.......This still sounds like roost busting, or shooting over bait.


They jump shot them. They surrounded birds on the ground and opened fire with extended magazine automatics. No sport involved, but it doesn't sound like they were after sport. Roost busting is getting them on water early or late. Sounds like these guys let them leave the roost and then followed them to their feeding fields.......then whacked 'em.



deke said:


> Also you said over three days, then most of the birds had to be spoiled.


The birds were breasted out each day and the carcasses were kept for the pic. You lay a breasted bird breast down and it looks like a whole goose.

I was not there, just got the info off another site.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Picture*

RESPONSE


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

The Geese Were Cleaned At The End Of The Day Of Each Hunt. It Was Actually Pretty Cool Weather And The Cleaned Birds Were Actually Fine. We Saved The Cleaned Geese To Make The Picture On The Third Day. We Did Not Decoy These Birds. We Flat Shot Them, Pushed Them Over Shooters, And Pass Shot Them. Many Years Ago We Could Decoy Them Here, But That Has All Changed. I Wish That We Could Still Kill Geese In The Decoys, But It Is Not Worth It To Us To Get Up At 3:00 And Set Out 1000 Decoys And Lay In The Mud And Maybe Kill 20 Geese. If We Could Kill 1000 Geese Out Of A Spread, I Would Do It Everyday. We Scout Looking For The Geese The Day Before And Know Where They Are Roosting, So We Know What General Direction To Be At In The Morning. We Have About 8 Guys That Are Really Good At What We Do And Others That Follow Us. It Is Not As Easy As Many Of You Think It Is. The Mud Is Sometimes Horrible And The Long Walks Is Not A Cake Walk. Every Hunt That We Go On Is Not Successful Because Of Other Hunter Competition, Airplanes, Eagles, Getting Permission, And Having The Geese Where We Can Do Something With Them. It Kind Of Made Me Mad When Everyone Jumped To A Conclusion Without Anyone Being There, That We Shot All Of Them Off A Roost. The Geese Were Not Baited To A Spot Like That One Video Tape Of The Guides In Texas That Were Caught On Where They Killed A Ton Of Geese And There Was A Limit On Them At The Time. The Game Wardens Are Good Friends Of Ours In Our Area And They Laughed And Thought That It Was Great That We Killed That Many. Our Best Day (birds Per Person) Was Not One Of These Days Or Our Best Flat Shoot Was Not Part Of The Three Days. We Are Use To The Criticism And Have The Answers To Any Questions. We Choose To Do It The Way We Are Doing It Now, And There Are People In Our Area That Spread Hunt Religiously. We Do Not Try To Mess Up The People In The Area, And As Matter Of Fact We Have Had Spread Hunters Thank Us Because We Kept Birds In The Air And Moving.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Sweet*

My goal is to be the first kid in the neighborhood to have a confirmed kill.

Pass shooting can be fun or failure. Sounds like you got it down.
No issue from me. Wish I was there.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> Here is another of Border Bandit with his deer tracking sheep Betty Lewe. ..............


Here is another pic of Border Bandit and the results of a successful track job by Betty Lewe.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Your just jealous you dont have a deer tracking sheep.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

NBK, if you ever need a shooter thats not afraid to get in there nest and break there eggs call me. WW


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Well now....*



Borderbandit said:


> Your just jealous you dont have a deer tracking sheep.


Here's the rest of the story.........

Years ago, Border Bandit, a sheep, and a dog were survivors of a terrible shipwreck. They found themselves stranded on a desert island. After being there a while, they got into the habit of going to the beach every evening to watch the sunset.

One particular evening, the sky was a fiery red with beautiful cirrus clouds, the breeze was warm and gentle; a perfect night for romance. As they sat there, the sheep started looking better and better to the the Border Bandit. Soon, he leaned over to the sheep and put his arm around it. But the dog got jealous, growling fiercely until the Bandit took his arm from around the sheep. After that, the three of them continued to enjoy the sunsets together, but there was no more cuddling.

A few weeks passed by and, lo and behold, there was another shipwreck. The only survivor was a beautiful young woman, the most beautiful woman Bandit had ever seen. She was in a pretty bad way when they rescued her, and they slowly nursed her back to health. When the young maiden was well enough, they introduced her to their evening beach ritual. It was another beautiful evening: red sky, cirrus clouds, a warm and gentle breeze; perfect for a night of romance. Pretty soon, Border Bandit started to get "those feelings" again. He fought them as long as he could, but he finally gave in and leaned over to the young woman, cautiously, and whispered in her ear...

"Would you mind taking the dog for a walk?"


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

You have nothing to do today do you? You should have heard him calling in those ram on our hunt. The dude is goooooooood.


----------



## capt.wronghand (Feb 10, 2005)

howabout a goose hugger


----------



## capt.wronghand (Feb 10, 2005)

hey sight cast what do u have against LA out fitters


----------



## Piggyperch (Dec 28, 2004)

I agree with Palerider. Not a big bird hunter, but have been on the MLP for the last 10 years. I don't care about shooting 40+ does every year, In fact I prefer just to sit in my deer stand and enjoy the wildlife. But someone has to do it. NO limit on those geese probablly means theres a bigger problem and those guys did the right thing by me. Weather the pic. was tasteful or not I guess its a matter of opinion.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Capt Wronghead, if you have a problem with any opinions or other posts that I submit to Mont's board PM me. You LA guys really know how to stink up a perfectly good board.


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

*Whack em and stack em !!!!!!*

Great hunt!!!!! both from a mgt standpoint and oh what fun. Snow geese are smart and thats a good lick , We have the conservation season for a reason. 1029 killed didnt even put a dent in them, these guys did there part. My hats off to them. Calm Seas.........Capt. Scott www.circleh.org


----------



## capt.wronghand (Feb 10, 2005)

speakin of stink,oh im a texas outfitter


----------



## bowtech (Jun 26, 2005)

That's alot of Tundra Maggots!


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

To answer the question about killing birds off their roost...it is against the law in any state. 

To throw my 2 cents in, I think these guys did the right thing. We have an island in Trinity Bay with vegitation all over it. It is our prime spot during duck hunting season. We went out on a Wednesday morning for a hunt and the island was in great condition. when we got back Saturday morning all that was there was mud. The snows had come in and destroyed the whole island (approx. 70 acres) in 2 to 3 days and ruined our hunting out of that blind for the rest of the year. I could only imagine what they are doing to the millions of acres in the tundra.

Here is a quick question to the fishermen, if the limit on specs was raised to 15 per day would you keep those extra 5? And the deer hunters, if you are in a 3 doe county and the limit was raised to 5 to aleviate overpopulation issues, would you take those 2 extra tags and use them? As an avid waterfowler I can honestly say that we do have a problem with the snows demolishing precious land in the tundra and this is a way to conserve the land so our kids and our grandkids can have a fighting chance to hunt the same birds that we have.

I remember my grandfather telling me about the bird hunting in the 40's and 50's and I wish I could have seen the waterfowl coming south the way they were able to then. I just wish the same for my kids and if we don'tharvest these birds now then there will not be any pirds to harvest in the future.

The meat was obviously eaten or given to charity so what is so immoral about the whole deal?

Judging by the number in the picture...I think they took care of all the cripples.


----------

